# Was It A Cold Or Covid?



## Chet (Jan 2, 2022)

I had cold-like symptoms the last few days but got to wondering if I got covid instead although I'm vaccinated. I'm practically back to normal now so I guess I'll never know what I had. Mild covid symptoms can be the same according to https://www.healthline.com/health/mild-covid-symptoms


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 2, 2022)

The important thing is that you are feeling better, and that's good! Happy New Year! Stay safe!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 2, 2022)

Several people in my neighborhood had the same experience I did at the same time. Woke up one morning with all the traditional symptoms of the flu and it lasted for about 7 days. Went out the next day and bought all the flu-type OTC medicines.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> I had cold-like symptoms the last few days but got to wondering if I got covid instead although I'm vaccinated. I'm practically back to normal now so I guess I'll never know what I had. Mild covid symptoms can be the same according to https://www.healthline.com/health/mild-covid-symptoms


Probably was Covold


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 2, 2022)

Also started having flu like symptoms right before Christmas, got to the point where I went to our hospitals walk-in clinic.  
Got some meds prescribed for a Sinus infection.

They also did a rapid Covid test and got notified that afternoon it was a negative.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

Glad you're feeling better.  I was thinking something along the same lines today.  Sneezing, tired, and wondered if it was allergies or COVID.  I've had all the 3 vaccinations.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Does the covid test show whether you have ever had covid in the past, or does it only test whether you have it at the moment when you get the test?  I've never understood that.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Does the covid test show whether you have ever had covid in the past, or does it only test whether you have it at the moment when you get the test?  I've never understood that.


I think lab tests can tell whether you're producing the antibodies naturally or from a vaccine. Judging by data.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 2, 2022)

I've had a total of 11 Covid tests.
Most were right before my surgeries, which were required.
All were negative.
Guess I'm ok, as far as testing goes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> I had cold-like symptoms the last few days but got to wondering if I got covid instead although I'm vaccinated. I'm practically back to normal now so I guess I'll never know what I had. Mild covid symptoms can be the same according to https://www.healthline.com/health/mild-covid-symptoms


it coulda been _Flurona._.. that's what they're calling this new flu/covid mix.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

I had flu like symptoms before Christmas.

I took the various cold tablets that I already had on hand and laid low for a few days.

Whatever  it was went as quick as it came.

I haven’t been tested and won’t unless I develop symptoms that land me in the emergency room.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2022)

My daughter who is a pharmacist says they are seeing tons of patients with sinus infections.  She said most of the folks think they have covid until they see a doctor.  At her store and at my granddaughter's pharmacy they are out of OTC cold meds right now as so many folks are sick with colds or sinus problems.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 3, 2022)

Now they are having to admit flu patients to the hospital here.   Local TV this morning, five people have died from the flu since Jan 1st.  Conav cases since Dec. 30th our State has 3,800 new cases & still going up.

  Dr's are seeing patients virtually & seeing if they need to see a Dr. in person or go to the ER. As a lot of sinus, flu & Conav problems.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just saw this video today and sharing it here. Sen. Ron Johnson is having a panel discussion with several doctors regarding Covid, and it includes masks, vaccines, therapies, etc. There's a lot of information here:

https://rumble.com/vt62y6-covid-19-a-second-opinion.html

I have not gone through the whole video. It's about 5 hours long, but it starts at the 40 minute  mark. What little I saw was very good. There was a section where a doctor said he formed a free medical group called myfreedoctor.com and they help patients for free. They have treated over 150,000 covid patients for free and only 4 died. The important thing is early treatment. This is good to know for people here on SF who have questions about covid and want to know if it's the flu or not.


----------

